# Water Bottle Madness!



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO, I just baught this new water bottle. I THOUGHT it was only $6 but once I got to the register it came up as $11, I thought "Okay, why not" bastards tried to trick me! So I get one and it was the most complicated water bottle I have ever had to set up ( I think becuase I was a bit cranky and sleepy )! HAHA. Took me a while to get the hang of it and I practiced taking it off and on, but I have to say, it was worth it! Its a 64 oz with a wide mouth design and It says that you can put ice cubes in it when the weather gets hot! 

Heres the link:
http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...4374302047883&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524441808110

Its pretty cool! My boys seem to enjoy it!


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

"Big gulp, huh? Well, see you later!"
That's a huge water bottle!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

thats a big water bottle, i like the ice cube idea though .


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thats why I got it! lol, to keep my babies cool for the summer! It gets HOT here.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice water bottle! Mine comes with a complimentary rubber ducky:

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...r+bottle&In=All&previousText=water+bottle&N=2

I love him! I really should name the thing *snerks*


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW! That is a HUGE water bottle.  Does it still have a small mouthpiece easy for the rats to drink out of?? I really like the ice cubes idea on hot days.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah! my boys drink out of it just fine!  They were having fun with it, since I just set it up it was creating the vacum like most water bottles, so it dripped a couple times and Jay and Bob were running under it and getting all hyper and after they were done they cleaned themselves and tested it out. Works great!


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah I can't stand that dripping! 

I only use Edstrom Water Buddy bottles now. They are so expensive, but its one thing where I can actually say the cost is worth it. I can't go back to regular water bottles now they would drive me crazy.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah I do too! But this one only drips when I first put it on, it stops after a few sec's. I tryed the no drip ones but the boys hated it. They LOVE water. lol


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

i use the Lixit ones, you have to get a screwdriver and like.. bolt it onto your cage. not sure how to explain but it's super easy to take on and off, you just lift a lever and the bottle comes right off to refill. i have two and i love them. (plus they have a cute floating turtle that shows you where the water level is)


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

This one you dont have to bolt or anything its just 2 lever supports. Mine didnt come with a turtle!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

That sucker is huge! :lol:


----------

